# Link HTML Document to Access Database



## Vampy99 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi,

I'm currently designing a HTML document with various input fields which I'm wanting to populate an Access database with.

I've got my HTML document & database all set-up, does anyone know how to link these two together?

I've tried a few suggestions using search engines but nothing has worked for me so far :4-dontkno

Any help would be very much appreciated!!

Thanks


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Straight HTML will not do what you need, you need to create a more robust page using ASP or some other programing language (PHP for example). If you've not done this, it can be a bit tricky. What exactly are you trying to do? Are you trying to make a form for internal company use? For your own use? For public use? There are many factors to making a web based form to update a database. If you're wanting to create something for internal use, you could always create the form within Access and just have people use it that way. You could even set passwords to control what people can and can't do.

Here's some information on linking a web page to an Access DB


----------



## Vampy99 (Oct 23, 2008)

Basically this is going to be for roughly 15 people to use, we could do this with a spreadsheet but our company won't give us authorization for 13 more Office licenses which will be needed.. therefore we thought the best way would be to create a front page HTML document that will then write back to an access database which will be used by the relevant people.

I've created a front page HTML document & my colleague has wrote some ASP to go with this. Unfortunately after 6 hours of trying today we haven't got anywhere.

Help please!!


----------



## mjfinca (Aug 19, 2010)

This is a development issue, really.

You may have already seen this, but...http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa239631(VS.60).aspx.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you might give openoffice's spreadsheet a try. Its legal, free, and microsoft compatible. it might be able to do what you need. http://www.openoffice.org/


----------

